# Problem z modyfikacją plików "In Future" ...

## Mr.Han

Witam !

Mój pierwszy post na forum tak w ogóle ale przejdźmy do konkretów"

Mam problem z :

```
One of the files in /etc/{init.d, conf.d} has modification date in future!
```

Touch pomaga ale tylko częściowo bo znikają wszystkie komunikaty o błędnej dacie przy odpalaniu systemu ale i tak np. sterownik nVidii się źle kompiluje bo data pliku (nie pamiętam na chwile obecną jakiego) jest w przyszłości. Ustawianie zegara przez 

```
hwclock --hctosys
```

 też nic nie daje kombinowanie z NTP tak samo lipa. Dzieje się tak na świeżej kopii (podczas instalacji wszystko idzie gładko). Data w BIOSie jest ustawiona poprawnie (cofanie jej przed instalacją i ponowne ustawianie do teraźniejszej wartości przed odpaleniem nowej kopii systemu też niczym nie skutkuje). Czekanie żeby "Future" stało się "Past" po tygodniowym oczekiwaniu nic nie daje  :Very Happy: 

Co poradzicie na to panowie i panie (jeżeli się jakieś (a na pewno tak jest  :Very Happy: ) interesują) ? Może coś w Flagach USE ?

```
USE="ssse 3kde alsa X bluetooth bzip2 dvd dvdr dvdread cd cdr cups cvs dri ssl ftp qt3 qt4 gtk gif jpeg hal ipv6 mp3 opengl networkmenager pdf usb xine nvidia xvmc midi unicode -gnome -fglrx -radeon"
```

Gentoo Linux wersja 64 bitowa na Intelu Core 2 Quad próbuję zainstalować.

Czekam z niecierpliwością na pomoc  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

podbij date w /usr/src/linux touchem.

----------

## michal1990

Podaj build.log z emergowania driverów nvidii

Tak przy okazji :

Popraw flagi

```

USE="ssse3 kde ... networkmanager ... -gnome"

```

----------

## Mr.Han

Pierwszy błąd we  fladze to literówka przy pisaniu posta. Build.log nie dam rady teraz wrzucić bo mam dysk po formacie  :Smile:  jeżeli błąd się powtórzy to wrzucę. Błąd przy kompilacji był taki że się burzył do daty pliku która rzekomo była w przyszłości.

EDIT:

A czy może być skutkiem tego typu wałków ustawienie local time na 

```
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw
```

 a nie na 

```
/usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland
```

  :Question: 

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % diff /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland

slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % 
```

Te pliki sa jednakowe.

----------

## Mr.Han

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> slashbeast@ragnarok ~ % diff /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Warsaw /usr/share/zoneinfo/Poland
> 
> ...

 

Czyli dalej bezpośredniego błędu tego zamieszania nie znalazłem. Da rady to jakoś zrobić tak żeby od samego początku była dobra data ?

----------

## Aktyn

A w którym momencie masz złą date ?

Strasznie mało danych podajesz, sam opis problemu mi mało mówi, kontrety, co daje polecenie date, podczas instalacji, po instalacji. Jakie pliki i co zgłaszają. Jaką mają date itp. itd. Jaka jest data kiedy zgłaszają błąd.

Nie instaluj systemu ze starą datą, ustaw obowiązujący czas.

----------

## Mr.Han

Date jest ustawiony dokładnie z aktualnym czasem na naszą strefę (ustawiałem zgodnie z zegarkiem co aktualizuje się sam z zegarem atomowym we Frankfurcie). Ustawiałem BIOS według tego zegara i tak samo system przed instalacją. Po instalacji zegar chodzi dokładnie z zegrkiem aktualizowanym automatycznie. Daty plików nigdy nie sprawdzałem.

----------

